# Vivarium (D. truncatus)



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone at Dendroboard,

First post for me, but have used this site a lot over the last year or so . I have really learned a lot. I am based in Denmark where the dart frog community is quite small. I just wanted to share this vivarium with you. It is 70x40x50 cm and houses 2.2. Dendrobates truncatus from the Tesoros de Columbia line. They just laid their first clutches. The viv is really an aquarium with a small frame on top, which supports two pieces of glass with 10 holes of 3 cm each in diameter. Using a small computer fan, the glass stays totally clear of condensation. The viv has been running since September. I have been in the planted aquarium hobby for some years. For example, the cabinet and light unit have previously been used for aquaria. I hope you enjoy it. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have. 

Thomas


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You have a good eye for design. I guess that's from your pt background. Great job, now how bout some frog pics?


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

Very Nice!!! Very natural looking you did a great job keep it up!


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, guys. I guess forgetting the frog pics shows that I am very into the hobby for the aesthetics of the rainforest vivarium . The frogs are just one part of the whole, not the main thing. I will post some pics when I get the chance to get some good pics. Since starting to breed I find that they have become a bit more reclusive. Usually, they are very bold frogs.

Thomas


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Great looking tank; well done!

I wouldn't mind seeing more close-up photos if you have any others to share.


----------



## jsilva (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow, very nice looking tank, it almost looks like a window to the real rain forest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice enclosure!! What are you using for lighting?


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for your positive comments.

The light is an ADA 2x36W lamp, which is normally used in aquascaping. I have also used it for that myself in the past. Since this viv has access through the top it made sense to re-use it here. It can be adjusted up/down to optimize light intensity.

Thomas


----------



## kentpiper (Mar 12, 2013)

Your tank looks amazing. Cant wait to see some pictures of your frogs enjoying their home!


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,

I managed to get a decent shot of the frogs.


----------



## hun73r (Jul 1, 2013)

Where do you have the fan mounted? Inside the tank or outside?


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

hun73r said:


> Where do you have the fan mounted? Inside the tank or outside?


It just sits on top of the glass over one of the holes. Started out with two fans, but one does the job without problems.

Thomas


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks great. Any drainage issues? I noticed you don't have a layer underneath the substrate.


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

eos said:


> Looks great. Any drainage issues? I noticed you don't have a layer underneath the substrate.


No, nothing I have noticed. For substrate I used a material that is used in planted aquaria: ADA Amazonia. This consists of small clay granules. It maintains its shape and provides nutrition to the plants. I mist by hand, so am able to regulate and maintain the water level at around 1/2-1 cm. The plants absorb the water, so there is a natural replacement of water. The viv has been running for close to six months.

Thomas


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome tank, I really like the background. Cool frogs too!


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Love it, really nice build..One question, how do you maintain the humidity?, rain system? I dont see any...


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks a lot . Much appreciated! There is no rain system. I mist by hand. Without drainage I find it easier to control water levels this way. Also, it is my impression that the orchids prefer not too heavy watering. This way I can control how much water they get.

If away on vacation, I just turn off the fan and ensure there is a good water level. I have been away for more than a week without problems. 

I did some measuring when I installed the fan. In the upper reaches I get around 70% and at floor level around 90%. 

Thomas


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## hun73r (Jul 1, 2013)

ThomasDK said:


> It just sits on top of the glass over one of the holes. Started out with two fans, but one does the job without problems.
> 
> Thomas


Took your suggestion an placed a small fan on my tank as well and it totally cleared the fogging on the front glass. So much better now! Thanks again for reply.


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

hun73r said:


> Took your suggestion an placed a small fan on my tank as well and it totally cleared the fogging on the front glass. So much better now! Thanks again for reply.


Thanks for the feedback, glad it worked. I was quite surprised myself by the effect when I first installed it (after three months of being annoyed by permanent condensation).

Thomas


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

Very clean, Great job! Can I ask what kind of bulbs your running(K rating)? And is that java moss?


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

ChrisAZ said:


> Very clean, Great job! Can I ask what kind of bulbs your running(K rating)? And is that java moss?


Thanks a lot and thanks for your interest. Bulbs are two 36W compact fluorescents. Pretty sure they are 8000K.

About the moss: Not sure. It is a mix of different kinds of mosses that I have used in aquascaping. It could be Christmas moss that dominates. It has taken a long time to get established, but has begun to look really nice over the last couple of months.

Thomas


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I spy with my eye... Buce!


----------



## chowdah (Mar 15, 2015)

great tank! I also use a variety of equipment and substrate from a aquascaping obsession I've had for the past few years. Quality lighting and substrates hopefully will produce some of the great results you have achieved. So far I have had some success incorporating some aquatic plants grown emersed.


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

WeeNe858 said:


> I spy with my eye... Buce!


You spy with accuracy. These are indeed Bucephalandra. There is one type in the first post and another in the frog picture. These are lovely plants above as well as below water. Below water their leaves acquire a shine and flicker that they don't have emersed. But they are still beautiful plants. Most are very small. The growth habit is like Anubias, but (even more) painfully slow. This is a plant for the patient. 

Thomas


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

chowdah said:


> great tank! I also use a variety of equipment and substrate from a aquascaping obsession I've had for the past few years. Quality lighting and substrates hopefully will produce some of the great results you have achieved. So far I have had some success incorporating some aquatic plants grown emersed.


Thanks. Is that "Cuba" and Riccia? These should definitely do well. In fact, the largest majority of so-called aquatic plants are naturally emersed at least part of the year, so most would be excellent in vivaria.

Thomas


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Any updates???

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

How long do you leave the fans on?


----------



## ThomasDK (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey,

Thanks for your interest. This is no longer running, but will soon be posting pics from a slightly larger set-up I have now. 

About the fans: I had them running approx 1 pm to 11 pm, and sometimes shorter if I wanted raise humidity. Clears any condensation in 2-4 hours.

Thomas


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

ThomasDK said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for your interest. This is no longer running, but will soon be posting pics from a slightly larger set-up I have now.
> 
> ...


Ok cool, because I just ordered some fans....


----------

